# Band Logo idea ... Photoshop guys assemble!



## TimSE (Jan 3, 2009)

I suck hard with anything like photoshop etc

i drew it on paper and tryed cleaning it up to the best i could just to get the basic idea down

can someone help just to make it look less... crap?

also what do you think of that as a logo for this project:
MySpace.com - Tempus Fusion - UK - Ambient / Fusion / Metal - www.myspace.com/tempusfusionband


----------



## amonb (Jan 3, 2009)

Oooh that will look awesome cleaned up...


----------



## TimSE (Jan 4, 2009)

2nd attempt with an Hourglass themed idea


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Tim!

Great Design... I decided to render your idea. I'd be willing to help you out as best I can. PM me any details.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 5, 2009)

I like it  Really cool.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 5, 2009)

Randy said:


> Hey Tim!
> 
> Great Design... I decided to render your idea. I'd be willing to help you out as best I can. PM me any details.



Man thats massive! 
cheers very much dude! really greatful - looks way better to see unshitty like my atempt was haha

Im ganna have a think about ideas of how to use it so il get back with any that come up!

Cheers again for the effort man! really awesome


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

You're very welcome, bro. Your ideas so far are awesome, and the original kicked shit-tons of ass for being sketched, so kudos. 

Yeah, I uploaded it to photobucket with the 1 meg limit, rather than the usual 1024 maximum so it turned out *HUGE!* 

Keep me posted, and I'll see what I can do to help you out.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha cheers man 

Heres a really cartoony playaround i just chucked out of photoshop

alrite for an idea i suppose 

i was just playing around with the Filter Gallery


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 5, 2009)

^ that looks way cool mate


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## lobee (Jan 5, 2009)

If not for this logo but maybe in the future, you could incorporate a double helix design instead of the hourglass design(or combined) with the mirrored TF. I like how it starts out with the TF on top and the mirrored image image is also reversed(FT). If you could somehow incorporate the double helix design into it with a cool twisting motion I think that would look ace.

I saw your old myspace pic with the hourglass so you might be partial, but I just had the idea.


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2009)

Good job mang! I would suggest being a little more subtle with filters. If you have CS, you can layer filters "realtime" (i.e. preview while adjusting parameters of each filter before confirming)

If you don't mind, I can take a crack at my own design with it tmrw at work and you can decide if you like it or not.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 5, 2009)

lobee said:


> If not for this logo but maybe in the future, you could incorporate a double helix design instead of the hourglass design(or combined) with the mirrored TF. I like how it starts out with the TF on top and the mirrored image image is also reversed(FT). If you could somehow incorporate the double helix design into it with a cool twisting motion I think that would look ace.
> 
> I saw your old myspace pic with the hourglass so you might be partial, but I just had the idea.



cheers man
ya i was thinking along the same lines! espesh with the reversed bottom for the hourglass idea

will have to see what happens


----------



## sami (Jan 5, 2009)

here's some of the work I've done over the years: MySpace.com - oÉÊÆ ÊÄ±É¥s É¥o sÇÉ¥ÉÄ±ÊpuÉs doÉ¥ÉÊÉ¹od Art Shtuff


----------



## TimSE (Jan 5, 2009)

sami said:


> Good job mang! I would suggest being a little more subtle with filters. If you have CS, you can layer filters "realtime" (i.e. preview while adjusting parameters of each filter before confirming)
> 
> If you don't mind, I can take a crack at my own design with it tmrw at work and you can decide if you like it or not.



ya im a lost puppy with photoshop. i wish i knew how to but just cant get it on my own.

i just however change the colour to blue which i think is going to be the colour of choice!











Also your work is awesome man! If you wanna have a go at it then awesome! id be immencly greatful

I do like the idea for the pics above so maybe a properly done version of that by someone who knows what theyr doing then ... well ... ultimate win! 

cheers in advance dude!


----------



## sami (Jan 6, 2009)

hey tim, what's the name of that font you're using?


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2009)

I really like that last one.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 6, 2009)

i made a.png version for you.... so there is no background, only your logo and cleaned up.... enjoy let me make something for you, i'm a photoshop freek


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

sami said:


> hey tim, what's the name of that font you're using?



Tis called "abaddon"



Rick said:


> I really like that last one.



Same here! Gave me the idea of rain falling which i though was pretty cool


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> i made a.png version for you.... so there is no background, only your logo and cleaned up.... enjoy let me make something for you, i'm a photoshop freek



Thanks very much man  really greatful.
Randy did make a really big clean (from scratch) atempt at it on page 1 which i though was killer! (plus the file is massive so very usable!)
feel free to have a go at something. 
Even tho iv always wanted to be, iv never been one for art and ideas so ya - go nuts! 

Cheers for all teh help and comments guys


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 6, 2009)

.PNG


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheers dude!
i like the way it looks really shadowy and teh background is cool too!
might stick em up on the ol' mysoace if thats cool


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 6, 2009)

I use to use photoshop for logos, my old band's in particular and it came back to bite me in the ass. Adobe Illustrator is better for a logo, because its vector based. For those who don't know what that means, a vector logo is one that can be scaled to any size without loss of quality. Photoshop is pixel based, stretching pixels leads to distortion. 

Some t-shirt screen printing require vector logos, some companies like disc makers require vector logos for replicated CD artwork, and if you ever want to do a banner and don't have a file large enough, you will regret not having a vector version.

I suggest using Illustrator first, then do whatever shit you want in photoshop to it later for flyers, the web, etc.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 6, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Cheers dude!
> i like the way it looks really shadowy and teh background is cool too!
> might stick em up on the ol' mysoace if thats cool



i love doing this type of stuff because i'm doing it all the time for my virtual guitars.... I do not use photoshop, I use the photoimpact 12 by Ulead,.... very good system, you may want to check it out...


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> i love doing this type of stuff because i'm doing it all the time for my virtual guitars.... I do not use photoshop, I use the photoimpact 12 by Ulead,.... very good system, you may want to check it out...



hmm interesting! il have a look into that! cheers man


----------



## Elysian (Jan 6, 2009)

the one thing i might change is instead of making it look like a heart in between the F and the T, straighten the line up and make it look like a guitar pick... then itd look better in the hourglass idea too.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

Elysian said:


> the one thing i might change is instead of making it look like a heart in between the F and the T, straighten the line up and make it look like a guitar pick... then itd look better in the hourglass idea too.



Thats not a bad idea actaully
Altho im not going to be using the hourglass idea now i dont think.
Season's Ends 2nd of our 2 new albums is called Hourglass now so dont think i can use it realisticly 
nice idea tho


----------



## lobee (Jan 6, 2009)

But it works so well with the whole tempus fugit thing. Maybe have an open bottom to the hourglass and have the grains of sand turn into birds flying away or something. I'm thinking album covers here, like one album use the hourglass theme and another album use the helix design.

Basically I'm saying you need to get cracking and write more music!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

lobee said:


> But it works so well with the whole tempus fugit thing. Maybe have an open bottom to the hourglass and have the grains of sand turn into birds flying away or something. I'm thinking album covers here, like one album use the hourglass theme and another album use the helix design.
> 
> Basically I'm saying you need to get cracking and write more music!



 sounds like a bloody good plan


----------



## sami (Jan 6, 2009)

whaja think? I can pm you the .psd if you want since it's bigger. lemme know if you have any questions!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2009)

sami said:


> whaja think? I can pm you the .psd if you want since it's bigger. lemme know if you have any questions!



Thats amazing!    Thats really awesome! 

If you could send me the files thats be wicked! Id love to use that!

would it be a pain in the ass to get a more square/CD cover shaped version?
and With "Abandon All Hope" right justified at the bottom like on my pics on page 2? Id LOVE to use that as the Album cover!

Holy crap man thats awesome! really diggin the metal look to the text too.

Would you want any specific crediting? like id happily promote any websites or anything


----------



## sami (Jan 6, 2009)

THANKS MAN!! All I ask if you do end up using it as a CD cover, just credit me in my full name somewhere inside the jacket  Otherwise use it wherever you want!

The file's at work so I'll go ahead and make a square version as well as send you the .psd for it tmrw. If you want it exactly the way the background looks but have it squared off, I can stretch it. Otherwise it'd end up a little different looking (which may not be a bad thign).

Glad I could help!!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

sami said:


> THANKS MAN!! All I ask if you do end up using it as a CD cover, just credit me in my full name somewhere inside the jacket  Otherwise use it wherever you want!
> 
> The file's at work so I'll go ahead and make a square version as well as send you the .psd for it tmrw. If you want it exactly the way the background looks but have it squared off, I can stretch it. Otherwise it'd end up a little different looking (which may not be a bad thign).
> 
> Glad I could help!!



Thatd be cool! which ever is easiest man - or which ever you prefer/thinks looks best!

EDIT: Best Desktop background ever!


----------



## sami (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey man, stretching it out doesn't look that good, so I'm going to make something different for a big square size that you can crop to fit! I think you'll like this one too, has the same theme


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

sami said:


> Hey man, stretching it out doesn't look that good, so I'm going to make something different for a big square size that you can crop to fit! I think you'll like this one too, has the same theme



Wicked man
really greatful for this  
if iu think it looks cool then do it man! if its anything like that first one im sure itl be killer!


----------



## sami (Jan 7, 2009)

Which one do you like better? I can change up the 2nd one if you want me too.

I did think of something with the first one. I can crop the sides so that it's square.

Lemme know either way!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

Dude thats awesome!
the colours fits perfectly to the sound i think!  really awesome
really diggin that theme for it!
Thatd be sweet if i could use that!

i might ask to use both if thats cool!


----------



## sami (Jan 7, 2009)

aight I'll PM you the links to the psd's \=^_^=/

holy crap, 50MB!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

sami said:


> Which one do you like better? I can change up the 2nd one if you want me too.
> 
> I did think of something with the first one. I can crop the sides so that it's square.
> 
> Lemme know either way!



I hate to ask but do u think u could change a few lil things for me on it?
Could you make the TEMPUS FUSION bit a bit bigger at the top and have the ABANDON ALL HOPE text in the same font? i really like the white shadowyness to it tho 
other than than i thinks its awesome!

EDIT: i think il be able to do them myself actaully  hah me being a spazz 

Cheers for all this effort man! really REALLY greatful!
if u ever need something that i can do then il do all i can to helpout


----------



## sami (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a HUGE pic (19?? x 19??)! I would say keep the text the same (copy/paste it into a new file to preserve its size) then resize the whole pic itself, paste the band name back in after.

I first thought of making the ABANDON font the same but thought I'd try a different font. The white shadowyness is from the Radial Blur effect. Then I did some layer effects (the "F" symbol next to the layer's name). Double-click that.

I'll work on it tmrw at work if you want. Lemme know!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

sami said:


> It's a HUGE pic (19?? x 19??)! I would say keep the text the same (copy/paste it into a new file to preserve its size) then resize the whole pic itself, paste the band name back in after.
> 
> I first thought of making the ABANDON font the same but thought I'd try a different font. The white shadowyness is from the Radial Blur effect. Then I did some layer effects (the "F" symbol next to the layer's name). Double-click that.
> 
> I'll work on it tmrw at work if you want. Lemme know!



Ya i noticed its size! haha
i had a lil go at it and got it i think 
Its so cool to break down and look at all teh layers! i really wish i knew how to do this stuff 
cheers again for it all dude! so pleased with it! the other guys think its awesome too!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2009)

sami said:


> Which one do you like better? I can change up the 2nd one if you want me too.
> 
> I did think of something with the first one. I can crop the sides so that it's square.
> 
> Lemme know either way!



That was really nice of you, props.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 7, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> That was really nice of you, props.



I know! im so pleased and immencly greatful!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks good and all, but is it saved in a high res format to use for a print application? Its not going to fly on a t-shirt either. No one seems to understand the importance of having a logo done first in Illustrator, then playing around with it later like this in photoshop.

If the symbol and text are going to be reused, they really need to be "vectorized"/recreated in Adobe Illustrator. They can easily be brought into photoshop later for more work like what we have seen. Having it in photoshop only is so limiting.


----------



## sami (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, give thanks to Randy as well since I used his rendering for it.

Tim didn't specify that he wanted it for T-shirt design, so I went crazy. I've made t-shirts in the past so I know about vectoring. He can use Randy's rendering for T-shirt design minus the shadowing.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2009)

And likewise, Dave's been doing a great job with the CD artwork/background designs so I've decided to opt out of monkeying with any of that. If it were deemed necessary, I'd be glad to contribute further since I have the vectorized version of the logo.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just making sure you guys respect the vector.


----------



## sami (Jan 8, 2009)

oh yeah, definitely! Not only for shirts but for bumper stickers too!


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 8, 2009)

made a couple of virtual textures for you, enjoy


----------



## sami (Jan 8, 2009)

did you render those backgrounds yourself??


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 8, 2009)

sami said:


> did you render those backgrounds yourself??



you must be in secondlife in order to create this type of backgrounds.. this picture was tooken inworld, the logo was really in the virtual world so i simply changed the weather rendering to take different pictures.....


----------



## TimSE (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are pretty cool man


----------



## sami (Jan 8, 2009)

noice! I like the first two!


----------

